# Twitter beef between Samuray del Sol and Jericho/Amanda Huber



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I mean honestly, does a typo change the sentiment? Ridiculous. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456119846928850949


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

On one hand this is stupid but on the other hand, I am not upset if Kalisto never has a match in AEW again. Let's be real, any of the tag teams in AEW would have had a better match with FTR.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm guessing Kallisto has some heat over other stuff and this is just the boiling point.

Who knows maybe Kallisto and Brodie weren't friends but it's still a weird thing to go public for.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

That’s really being petty. Mistakes happen.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

why do people behave this way on twitter?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

La Parka said:


> why do people behave this way on twitter?


For the same reason people behave this way in forums: because they can.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JasmineAEW said:


> For the same reason people behave this way in forums: because they can.


forums is just randoms that never will meet, though.

It's not like @LifeInCattleClass and @Chip Chipperson are co workers like Kalisto and Jericho are. They're just two dudes shit posting to pass the time.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Silly. It was a mistake. Get over it.


----------



## BEATNGU (Sep 19, 2021)

Everyone going after Kalisto for a typo are same ones earlier cheering for Moxley because we need to be more understanding and much nicer to people. Bunch of Fakers.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Damn all because he spelled John instend of Jon the widow can't accept Kalisto's good hearted message. Shes to hung up on he spelled his wrong. 

I hope he doesn't feel bad about it. 

How about Hey thank you so much for the kind message. His name was Jon btw not John.

Not no he spelled my late husband's name wrong so I refuse to accept his message about how great my late husband was...


Christ


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> For the same reason people behave this way in forums: because they can.


No. Because they want attention. That's why. Dumb as hell to get upset over.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

People find any reason to be cunts.


----------



## BEATNGU (Sep 19, 2021)

45banshee said:


> Damn all because he spelled John instend of Jon the widow can't accept Kalisto's good hearted message. Shes to hung up on he spelled his wrong.
> 
> I hope he doesn't feel bad about it.
> 
> ...


It's worse than that. She is accusing him of trying to name drop. Bad look by her.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

amanda giving reby a run for cunt of the year here


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Man who speaks English as a second language makes small spelling mistake and is now being publicly berated by one of the top stars of AEW and the man who he tried to show respect towards widow.

How fucking toxic...


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

BEATNGU said:


> Everyone going after Kalisto for a typo are same ones earlier cheering for Moxley because we need to be more understanding and much nicer to people. Bunch of Fakers.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

What did he spell wrong btw? He said John instead of Jon? 

Yeah there has to be something else going on here because that's some super petty shit.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Really Amanda? I hope brodie Jr tells you one day he is going to med school instead of being a wrestler.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I understand Amanda being emotional. She lost her husband god knows how she,s doing mentally but poor del sol meant nothing bad. Im sure it will blow over for her.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't stand Amanda Huber at all, isn't her 15 mins of fame over yet?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

wow. lost all respect for amanda. he was paying tribute to brodie. who gives a shit if he made a twitter typo. I hope I never see her little shit kid on tv again.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Stylebender said:


> I understand Amanda being emotional. She lost her husband god knows how she,s doing mentally but poor del sol meant nothing bad. Im sure it will blow over for her.


The last place she should be is on social media then. If you're not doing good mentally to the point you lash out over something like that then social media will just exasperate it


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I mean it's Jericho. What do you expect. He's a piece of shit. He can take all the donations he gives and shove them up his ass cause he'll always be a stupid ahole.

She's a moron too.

Kalisto as well. Just fucking check.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Stylebender said:


> I understand Amanda being emotional. She lost her husband god knows how she,s doing mentally but poor del sol meant nothing bad. Im sure it will blow over for her.


Not an excuse, people lose close family members everyday they don't publicly bully people when it happens.

And FFTG is right in the above post, if she can't use social media without lashing out then maybe don't use social media. Cunt of the year is Amanda Huber.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Really Amanda? I hope brodie Jr tells you one day he is going to med school instead of being a wrestler.


"YOUR DADS NAME WASN'T EVEN BRODIE! IT WAS JOHN!!! I mean, JON!!!!11!1oNe"


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

She's probably upset about people who she views as not having been close to Brodie effectively using his death to "clout chase" or to leech sympathy from the situation, and Samuray misspelling Brodie's name struck a sore point.

I think she's actually upset at quite a few people for doing the above and has ended up taking that frustration on Samuray for what was probably an innocent typo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*She's a bitch and Jericho is a prick. *


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

I actually had to read over the original tweet multiple times until I realized that Brodie's real first name is spelled without the "h"... For a non-native speaker and in a business where people rarely call each other by their real names (also backstage) this obviously is just a harmless typo. So there is either more going on behind the scenes and Kalisto's tweet was somehow not sincere or Jericho & Amanda are just acting like jerks!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Overreaction from Jericho and Mrs Lee, but like others, I think there is more to the story. I do not think Jericho would have said something if there wasn’t.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Unless something has gone on previously between the parties that we don't know about... it seems on face value way over the top to do anything other than think "oh they spelt there name wrong" for five seconds and then never mention it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i think its absolutely hilarious people having a go at sammy for name dropping a guy who he shared a locker room with in the past, _HOW DARE YOU USE HIS NAME FOR CLOUT" "ENGLISH ISN'T HIS FIRST CHOICE" "he's from chicago" *how dare you use her husabands name for a few likes you're sick_

ambassador for the company as well (petty af)


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Mindy_Macready said:


> I can't stand Amanda Huber at all, isn't her 15 mins of fame over yet?


Exactly my thoughts. She's so obviously riding on the emotional wave of her husband's tragic death and it doesn't sit right with me. Didn't she sign a contract or something with AEW? If so, why? What does she bring to the table apart from Twitter crap?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Most of you people on here are idiots. She's pissed because he's name dropping some dude he probably barely knew, and then doesn't even have the decency to spell his name right.

She's right. Jericho is right.

Most of the WWE clowns in this thread are wrong as usual


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> forums is just randoms that never will meet, though.
> 
> It's not like @LifeInCattleClass and @Chip Chipperson are co workers like Kalisto and Jericho are. They're just two dudes shit posting to pass the time.


That’s what you think - we work in the same sausage factory

I put the meat in the casing, and Chip takes all the sausages possible and packs them tight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Joe Gill said:


> wow. lost all respect for amanda. he was paying tribute to brodie. who gives a shit if he made a twitter typo. I hope I never see her little shit kid on tv again.


*@RapShepard has kept the same energy since December 2020.







*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@RapShepard has kept the same energy since December 2020.
> View attachment 111326
> *


Rap is consistent as fuck


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That’s what you think - we work in the same sausage factory
> 
> I put the meat in the casing, and Chip takes all the sausages possible and packs them tight


Are you telling me Chip likes tight sausages? What about big sausages?


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I like Chris Jericho but he didn't need to mention he spelt the name wrong. I feel for Kalisto.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@RapShepard has kept the same energy since December 2020.
> View attachment 111326
> *


Now watch Khan spite Boss and make Negative One the TNT Champion!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Are you telling me Chip likes tight sausages? What about big sausages?


I like a good bratwrust - goes well with mustard

Chippers is all about the Kielbasa - its the bend with the U-shape


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Most of you people on here are idiots. She's pissed because he's name dropping some dude he probably barely knew, and then doesn't even have the decency to spell his name right.
> 
> She's right. Jericho is right.
> 
> Most of the WWE clowns in this thread are wrong as usual


Stop being hostile. 

Do you honestly believe it's OK to get so pissed off over your name being misspelled? That's petty behaviour and you know it. It's like having a meltdown over someone beating your high score in a video game.

It was an innocent mistake.

And news flash people who criticise aew hate wwe too. Stop being a tribalist it's annoying


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Most of you people on here are idiots. She's pissed because he's name dropping some dude he probably barely knew, and then doesn't even have the decency to spell his name right.
> 
> She's right. Jericho is right.
> 
> Most of the WWE clowns in this thread are wrong as usual


I mean do we have any reason to believe Kalisto is some secret scumbag that's using Brodie Lee for clout despite not being cool with him? 

Seems like an overreaction from Jericho and a grieving wife. 




The Legit DMD said:


> *@RapShepard has kept the same energy since December 2020.
> View attachment 111326
> *


The kid is useless on the show


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Do you honestly believe it's OK to get so pissed off over your name being misspelled?


If you are name dropping a dead guy and can't even spell his name right, then most likely you weren't associated with him. Therefore, those close to him will feel very annoyed that you even did it.

He shouldn't have even tweeted that. It's pandering cheap heat, like mentioning the town you are in in a promo. Unless he knew the guy personally, should never have said it. It's called clout chasing. Don't do it.

I mean, I guess Amanda could have said "Jon never talked to you ever", but putting in the subtle dig about not spelling the name right should get the real message across to anyone with 2 functioning brain cells (which again, none of the WWE drones have any left anyway).


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I mean do we have any reason to believe Kalisto is some secret scumbag that's using Brodie Lee for clout despite not being cool with him?
> 
> Seems like an overreaction from Jericho and a grieving wife.


Correct Sir. It took a simple Google search to see that Kalisto did an interview with Chris Van Vliet saying he reached out to Brodie Lee when he was in bad place in his life.

Two guys working in the same place for years? How are they not going to know each other or at least talk to each other.














Kalisto Discusses Reaching Out To Brodie Lee When He Was Struggling


Kalisto has opened up about the last words he ever shared with the late Brodie Lee, and how he reached out to Lee when he was in a bad place mentally.




itrwrestling.com


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> If you are name dropping a dead guy and can't even spell his name right, then most likely you weren't associated with him. Therefore, those close to him will feel very annoyed that you even did it.
> 
> He shouldn't have even tweeted that. It's pandering cheap heat, like mentioning the town you are in in a promo. Unless he knew the guy personally, should never have said it. It's called clout chasing. Don't do it.
> 
> I mean, I guess Amanda could have said "Jon never talked to you ever", but putting in the subtle dig about not spelling the name right should get the real message across to anyone with 2 functioning brain cells (which again, none of the WWE drones have any left anyway).


There's two spellings for John. One with a h and one without. Del sol is Mexican. It's not like he called him Juan dude.

And didn't del sol and John work together in WWE and appear on up up down down?

You're telling me you know for a fact they weren't mate's?

You've got aew fans saying she and Jericho are in the wrong. This has NOTHING to do with WWE.

If you need evidence brodie and kalisto were cool look at @Big Booty Bex post


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Correct Sir. It took a simple Google search to see that Kalisto did an interview with Chris Van Vliet saying he reached out to Brodie Lee when he was in bad place in his life.
> 
> Two guys working in the same place for years? How are they not going to know each other or at least talk to each other.
> 
> ...


He clearly has a history of name dropping and clout chasing, which again would annoy people most closely to Jon Huber. 

100s of people work in WWE. It doesn't mean everyone is friends or even knows each other.

If Bray or Erick Rowan says something like that, it's legit. If some other jobber being brought in does it, then the people most close to Huber are going to call you out for it


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Tbf to Kalisto, it's not that uncommon to not know how to spell the name of someone you know, especially with something as common as Jon. It's easy to hear that and just assume it's " John " if you won't do research about it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You're telling me you know for a fact they weren't mate's?


Again, AMANDA's response should tell you that. You think Amanda would make that comment to anyone that was Jon's friend? Think she'd say that to Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, Seth Rollins or countless others?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Are you telling me Chip likes tight sausages? What about big sausages?


If it doesn't fit beneath two pieces of bread with a bit of tomato sauce and some bread I'm not fucking interested in it, mate.



Randy Lahey said:


> Again, AMANDA's response should tell you that. You think Amanda would make that comment to anyone that was Jon's friend? Think she'd say that to Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, Seth Rollins or countless others?


Does your significant other know all of your relationships with all of your colleagues? Mine doesn't.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Correct Sir. It took a simple Google search to see that Kalisto did an interview with Chris Van Vliet saying he reached out to Brodie Lee when he was in bad place in his life.
> 
> Two guys working in the same place for years? How are they not going to know each other or at least talk to each other.
> 
> ...


No you see he's actually a monster and hates him



Firefromthegods said:


> There's two spellings for John. One with a h and one without. Del sol is Mexican. It's not like he called him Juan dude.
> 
> And didn't del sol and John work together in WWE and appear on up up down down?
> 
> ...


No you see it can't possibly be just another run of the mill over blown Twitter incident. 

Such big things Kalisto would've gone on to do because of this tweet if they didn't stop him lol


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Just so you guys know
Kallisto is born in Illinois.

He can speak English fine.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

This is upsetting.. you would've been hard pressed to find a bigger brodie fan than me, and even I can admit he didn't have much of a name to drop. It's not like del sol jumped on the sympathy train as soon as he passed. What would he have to gain from "name dropping" a guy that's been dead for so long. 

Tony being so good to them seems to have gone to her head. Like who do you think you are lady??


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Again, AMANDA's response should tell you that. You think Amanda would make that comment to anyone that was Jon's friend? Think she'd say that to Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, Seth Rollins or countless others?


Brodie wouldn't have reacted this way. Yes I believe she would. Because she has shown she's extremely petty. She deserves to be called out on it.

I get it you're a fan of brodie but brodie would never fall apart and break skulls over a typo


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Thomazbr said:


> Just so you guys know
> Kallisto is born in Illinois.
> 
> He can speak English fine.


Grew up in Mexico. Apparently moved back to Chicago when he was in primary school though so you'd hope he was fluent in the language.

Regardless, he made a typo...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Brodie wouldn't have reacted this way. Yes I believe she would. Because she has shown she's extremely petty. She deserves to be called out on it.
> 
> I get it you're a fan of brodie but brodie would never fall apart and break skulls over a typo


Tell Em' FFTG!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Amanda and Jericho are wrong on the face of it

unless there is more to the story

but on the face of it, they look like dicks - end of


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I get bad vibes from Brodies wife, what happened to her is awful but at this point shes trying to milk his death. Might be wrong tho


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not an excuse, people lose close family members everyday they don't publicly bully people when it happens.
> 
> And FFTG is right in the above post, if she can't use social media without lashing out then maybe don't use social media. Cunt of the year is Amanda Huber.


Not an excuse but understandable. People react differently to trauma. Some are sad. Some are numb and some lash out with agressive tendencies.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Twitter is shit shit shit.

If only this exchange took place in 1999.

SDS: ‘Hi Amanda, I am so sorry your husband Jon was a great man’
Amanda: ‘Excuse me? His name was John not Jon.’
SDS: ‘I apologise for my lucha thing, your husband Juan was a great man’
Amanda: ‘That’s better and thank you for your respects’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

just reposting this for all the people going down the same route as Amanda and Jericho by overreacting with dumbfuck statements like 'she's milking his death' etc etc - you are doing the same thing they did.

no matter if she was a dick, she's doing good things in her current position too


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/qhfadb


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Amanda and Jericho come across as dicks here. He misspelled a name, but the sentiment seemed to be good natured. It’s not a big deal. People misspell names all the time. Professional articles get peoples name wrong all the time. But they’re going after this guy in a public way because he wrote John and not Jon? Give me a break.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just reposting this for all the people going down the same route as Amanda and Jericho by overreacting with dumbfuck statements like 'she's milking his death' etc etc - you are doing the same thing they did.
> 
> no matter if she was a dick, she's doing good things in her current position too
> 
> ...


That's nice and all, but the mob is riled, and it shan't be unriled.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> That's nice and all, but the mob is riled, and it shan't be unriled.


then the mobs are just as much of a dumbfuck as Amanda and Jericho was, and I hope the mob takes a quiet time for some self reflection and a 'look what you did' moment


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Tony should do something about it. This is just embarrassing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

...


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Most of you people on here are idiots. She's pissed because he's name dropping some dude he probably barely knew, and then doesn't even have the decency to spell his name right.
> 
> She's right. Jericho is right.
> 
> Most of the WWE clowns in this thread are wrong as usual


Man, fuck you and them. Getting all pissy because he misspelled his name? Nice to know youre perfect and don't make mistakes. With your attitude you probably don't even have any friends.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Amanda lost some sympathy points here. Not that she had many with me anyway.
And Jeribloat should just stay out of it.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

If I could make a guess, this must be deeper. Probably some beef between Kalisto and Brodie. Amanda and Jericho probably thought Kalisto was just name dropping him for clout.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Man, fuck you and them. Getting all pissy because he misspelled his name? Nice to know youre perfect and don't make mistakes. With your attitude you probably don't even have any friends.


I bet 1% is Mis-spelling his name and 99% that this guy barely knew her husband and was clout chasing a dead guy


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Amanda overreacted to something trivial, it made her look bad but that's it. Going from that to "Amanda is completely taking advantage of her dead husband" is so much of a stretch that I could pull a rubber band around the entire US. I don't really know why this is even worth the thread.

Jericho though always seems to look like an idiot on twitter. Par for the course for him anyway.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It'd be weird if TK brought in a jobber who Jericho had a preexisting beef with.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Weird response. Jericho, I can see overreacting, but the Amanda response makes me think that there was more to it. Could be previous beef between the two or she just didn't like him thanking Brodie without really knowing him. Probably would have been best to just talk to him in private instead of going on Twitter. Social media can be a cancer sometimes.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

I have a name a lot of people spell a different way. It's mildly irritating but not something to get upset over. I don't get mad at people who misspell my name. Jericho and Brodie Lee's wife are complete idiots over this.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> I bet 1% is Mis-spelling his name and 99% that this guy barely knew her husband and was clout chasing a dead guy


They came into NXT around the same time and also called up to the WWE around the same time. I kind of doubt they "barely" knew each other.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Samuray Del Sol's tweet was really over the top. I mean who would even tweet out something like this - unless they were really close, like brothers close - 

_Prayed and talked to John (Brodie lee) before my match.. thank you for showing me your home @AEW and giving me the strength and energy I need it today_​​_forever your in my heart Hermano…_​​And then to tweet it out - why? 

Amanda should have let Jericho be the dick, he got his point across.


----------



## LMP Static (Nov 4, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Most of you people on here are idiots. She's pissed because he's name dropping some dude he probably barely knew, and then doesn't even have the decency to spell his name right.
> 
> She's right. Jericho is right.
> 
> Most of the WWE clowns in this thread are wrong as usual


Del Sol has tweeted about Brodie in the past so there's def a relationship that was there, how close or not close they were is a diff story but regardless, if I die and somebody spells my name Henri instead of Henry, I wouldn't want my wife to hound them over it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

So dumb that this played out on social media.

Anyway, let's say for the sake of argument that Amanda is totally right and SDS was definitely clout chasing, would he be in the wrong? He knows what company he was going to be wrestling for and unless he's been living under a rock, he's seen not just how AEW paid tribute to Brodie Lee but how far the company has leaned into that. To my knowledge, AEW hasn't signed SDS but he probably thought he was being a "company guy" with his tweet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Said in the Dynamite thread, it was really uncalled for by Jericho. I love Jericho the pro wrestler and don't give a damn who he votes for or his stance on vaccines. But it's things like this that sour me on him. If he was _genuinely_ bothered about this, why didn't he DM Samuray or even call him? Going public on things like this is a sign of spite and pettiness.

Where was this energy when Miro mispelt Brodie? Sounds like selective bullying of Samuray (who I thought looked good last night unlike his tag partner).


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bunch of petty weirdos.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL. She’s gonna exploit her husband’s death for years to come. It’s sad to watch.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

She always seems so touchy, angry, on-edge... okay, I know she's gone through a lot but there needs to be some level of understanding here. 

The guy put one extra letter in his name, English isn't his first language and he seems to be very respectful about it all.

Dickhead "locker room captain" Jericho starting it and this very weird Amanda woman are being idiots.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Amanda and Jericho do come off real petty here though I somewhat can't blame them (much moreso Amanda for obvious reasons) as the emotions over the situation probably still are bubbling inside them and it was a bit of a lash out as we need to remember it hasn't even been a year since the death of Brodie Lee, so feelings on that situation are still going to be lingering in these people and for some people that can cause more aggression. Still doesn't make it ok but I understand how it can happen and hopefully once the emotions have run their course Amanda and Jericho realise where they went wrong and a peaceful understanding can be had (unsure about Jericho though more that comes out about him more he kinda just seems like a jackass)

There also simply could be more to it than we're aware of though no way I can say that for sure so I'm just going to go based on what it looks like at face value.

Also people here who are using this to bash Amanda for "exploiting Brodie's death" can fuck off. That isn't an impossible scenario there are scumbags like that and for all I know Amanda could be one of them, but there isn't any actual evidence anywhere in this exchange that remotely suggests that's the case so people just latching onto that sort of assumption when they likely know about as much as I do on the truth of it comes across incredibly scummy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Said in the Dynamite thread, it was really uncalled for by Jericho. I love Jericho the pro wrestler and don't give a damn who he votes for or his stance on vaccines. But it's things like this that sour me on him. If he was _genuinely_ bothered about this, why didn't he DM Samuray or even call him? Going public on things like this is a sign of spite and pettiness.
> 
> Where was this energy when Miro mispelt Brodie? Sounds like selective bullying of Samuray (who I thought looked good last night unlike his tag partner).
> 
> View attachment 111335


Do you think day after Brodie died that either Jericho or Amanda would care about misspelling of Jon's gimmicked name? Miro was posting a tribute a day after his passing when everybody would have been reeling as it was a close secret. 

Selective bullying? Come on.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Extremely petty. Wow.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> Selective bullying? Come on.


So if was Eddie or Sammy or Hager or Hangman or Cody or any other AEW full-timer who made that innocuous typo, do you think Jericho and Amanda Huber would've made those tweets? Samuray was an easy target because he's a freelancer and Jericho enjoys being an IRL dick.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

This Amanda seems like a bitch imagine getting worked up about a name being spelt wrong.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Good idea using del sol when there is already a guy who is super over using that name. These guys were just comedy jobbers in wwe hopefully they aren't signed.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

People are so weird and annoying


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I won't comment on Amanda Huber, she's probably still an emotional mess and can easily be triggered, but Jericho was a dick here.

Whether they both thought he was using Brodie Lee's name for clout or not, Jericho could have done that privately.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Regardless if they have beef with him or Kalisto didn't know Jon that well, getting into twitter beef over the letter H makes you look petty as hell. 

Just one more reason to dislike everything dark order related.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Making this big of a deal over a typo and accidentally calling him the more common spelling of his name isn't a good look.

Also correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it common for wrestlers to refer to each other by their ring names in the locker room? I wouldn't be surprised if SDS is used to calling him "Luke" anyway.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Amanda 'the walking charity case' Huber is seriously way past her sell by date.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I had a coworker for years that spelled my name wrong when she had to write it out. It happens.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Said in the Dynamite thread, it was really uncalled for by Jericho. I love Jericho the pro wrestler and don't give a damn who he votes for or his stance on vaccines. But it's things like this that sour me on him. If he was _genuinely_ bothered about this, why didn't he DM Samuray or even call him? Going public on things like this is a sign of spite and pettiness.
> 
> Where was this energy when Miro mispelt Brodie? Sounds like selective bullying of Samuray (who I thought looked good last night unlike his tag partner).
> 
> View attachment 111335


Why would anyone give a fuck about misspelling the name of a character he played?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Maybe because it was the performance in their match? Kalisto was fine. He did his thing. Aero Star fucking sucks. He's always sucked everytime I've watched him. Even in old TNA. For a Lucha he seemingly gets blown up in 30 seconds and has no hang time or height on his dives.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Said in the Dynamite thread, it was really uncalled for by Jericho. I love Jericho the pro wrestler and don't give a damn who he votes for or his stance on vaccines. But it's things like this that sour me on him. If he was _genuinely_ bothered about this, why didn't he DM Samuray or even call him? Going public on things like this is a sign of spite and pettiness.
> 
> Where was this energy when Miro mispelt Brodie? Sounds like selective bullying of Samuray (who I thought looked good last night unlike his tag partner).
> 
> View attachment 111335


This further adds to the point that this had nothing to do with him misspelling it but everything to do with him either being a prick(haven't hear anything bad about Kalisto before) or him using Brodie's name for the wrong reasons.

For what is worth, she liked sone tweets implying the tweet was disingenuous.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Jericho is a jerk for starting this in the first place.
Dudes heart was in the right in place and they want to be petty

There may be another issue but no we'll never know so they ended up making a fool out of themselves instead of being adults


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I bet 1% is Mis-spelling his name and 99% that this guy barely knew her husband and was clout chasing a dead guy


You don't know so you're just talking out the side of your ass like most people on here do.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i remember a few months ago jericho stuck up for amanda because of what she said and somebody inferred that they both were having an affair behind her husbands back.........i was thinking nah thats fucked up but now i'm starting to wonder.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not perplexed this it's the typical Twitter occurrence.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Can Jericho just piss off at this point. This wasn't a big deal at all. It was probably just autocorrect.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Amanda sounds pretty arrogant. This is ridicouls


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This is just gross. He accidentally spells 'Jon' the standard way 'John'. Force of habit, whatever else, add on top of that English isn't his first language, yet people are coming down on him and acting like he's done some horrific thing.

People WANT to be offended thesedays. People love being offended and upset.


----------



## Mr. Speed (Jun 3, 2014)

45banshee said:


> Damn all because he spelled John instend of Jon the widow can't accept Kalisto's good hearted message. Shes to hung up on he spelled his wrong.
> 
> I hope he doesn't feel bad about it.
> 
> ...


Because Jericho and Amanda are calling him out for being insincere. If you're going to use Brodie Lee's name to put yourself over by garnering sympathy from marks on Twitter for your "tribute", it looks a bit phony or insincere when you can't even spell the guy's name right. If the guy meant that much to you, you'd think you'd know how to spell his name. 

its like this, how much of a Flair fan can i really be when i say this: "Rick Flair has always been my favorite wrestler and i've watched all of his matches. I am obsessed with Rick 24/7"


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Talk about being blown out of proportion!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

People who do not speak English as their first language often struggle with what English speakers consider simple names - a name like Jonathan or John is a foreign name to a Spanish speaker. However, Samuray del Sol is American, is he not? That makes it a little less clear-cut. In any case, confusing Jon and John is something people, and autocorrect, do all the time. It isn't a big deal.

Amanda Huber's reaction is, well, it's not outrageous for someone who lost their spouse to be easily upset if they see their name being used incorrectly or in a way they feel uncomfortable with. It's an overreaction but I won't judge her; she's been judged enough by outsiders who object to her and her child staying involved with AEW. Jericho though? Fuck him.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Got nothing to do with spelling. Miro misspells Huber's name all the time. This has everything to do with using Brodie's memory to get oneself over then playing dumb when called out on it. "No speak a any English." Fuck off.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

seemed like an honest mistake, not really that big of a deal but people these days get overly offended over anything so welp


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Got nothing to do with spelling. Miro misspells Huber's name all the time. This has everything to do with using Brodie's memory to get oneself over then playing dumb when called out on it. "No speak a any English." Fuck off.


Lmao using Brodie to get over [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Yes Kalisto would have got 13 new followers if Jericho hadn't butt in.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

I think Jericho was just pointing something out. I think Brodie Lee's wife is more annoyed by people using Brodie's name for attention. If it was just the spelling, then she's a bit of a mad bitch.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Yes Kalisto would have got 13 new followers if Jericho hadn't butt in.


Doesn't matter what you think. Doesn't matter what I think. Amanda Huber knows who her husband was close to and she felt like his name was being used for less than honorable reasons and Jericho concurred. That's all that matters. If you didn't know the man or were not close to him keep his name out your mouth.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Doesn't matter what you think. Doesn't matter what I think. *Amanda Huber knows who her husband was close to* and she felt like his name was being used for less than honorable reasons and Jericho concurred. That's all that matters.


That's not how marriage works lol. Being married doesn't mean you suddenly know everybody that's friends with and cares about your spouse. That assertion is absurd.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> That's not how marriage works lol. Being married doesn't mean you suddenly know everybody that's friends with and cares about your spouse. That assertion is absurd.


True but if they were friends you don't think she would have heard something from this guy ages ago? He's on AEW and suddenly he starts dropping Brodie's name out of no where. C'mon dude. We can read between the lines here. Hell, we don't even have to. Jericho and Amanda Huber did it for us.

EDIT: I'd also add it depends on the marriage. Some couples know EVERYTHING about each other. Weird as hell to me but works for them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> That's not how marriage works lol. Being married doesn't mean you suddenly know everybody that's friends with and cares about your spouse. That assertion is absurd.


that might not be how your marriage works, but it definitely is how mine works


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> True but if they were friends you don't think she would have heard something from this guy ages ago? He's on AEW and suddenly he starts dropping Brodie's name out of no where. C'mon dude. We can read between the lines here. Hell, we don't even have to. Jericho and Amanda Huber did it for us.
> 
> EDIT: I'd also add it depends on the marriage. Some couples know EVERYTHING about each other. Weird as hell to me but works for them.


In this thread theres already an example of Kalisto talking about reaching out to Brodie when he(Kalisto) was down and out with his bicep injury. Also there's a tweet of him discussing Brodie when he died. 

Jericho had a dick moment and his wife did too. No biggie. But the suggestion Kalisto is a scumbag looking from clout of Brodie just makes no sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that might not be how your marriage works, but it definitely is how mine works


So you're saying your wife knows literally every friend you have that will be upset when you die? If she does you don't know many people.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Jericho had a dick moment and his wife did too. No biggie. But the suggestion Kalisto is a scumbag looking from clout of Brodie just makes no sense.


To you, which is cool. Makes perfect sense to me and others. BTW I don't just mean clout with fans. I mean with his co-workers as well. Very much a "He was my friend too and we all lost him together. I'm one of you" type thing. Maybe it's just cause I've seen similar experiences that I'm getting that vibe. Dunno.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So you're saying your wife knows literally every friend you have that will be upset when you die? If she does you don't know many people.


Dude, you have no idea when it comes to some people's closeness. I was at a reunion a few years back with a friend and his wife. We were recanting a...let's just call it an incident that happened to us 10 years prior. Half way through and the wife was quoting things we had said to each other practically word for word. Anyone sitting around us would have sworn she was there with us during the whole thing but he didn't meet his wife until 3 years ago. It was weird as hell.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> To you, which is cool. Makes perfect sense to me and others. BTW I don't just mean clout with fans. I mean with his co-workers as well. Very much a "He was my friend too and we all lost him together. I'm one of you" type thing. Maybe it's just cause I've seen similar experiences that I'm getting that vibe. Dunno.





ShadowCounter said:


> To you, which is cool. Makes perfect sense to me and others. BTW I don't just mean clout with fans. I mean with his co-workers as well. Very much a "He was my friend too and we all lost him together. I'm one of you" type thing. Maybe it's just cause I've seen similar experiences that I'm getting that vibe. Dunno.


I guess, just seems a unfair accusation for somebody who isn't known to be hated. To meet halfway I'd get it more if it was say an Enzo or Cass who are known to have heat



ShadowCounter said:


> Dude, you have no idea. I was at a reunion a few years back with a friend and his wife. We were recanting a...let's just call it an incident that happened to us 10 years prior. Half way through and the wife was quoting things we had said to each other practically word for word. Anyone sitting around us would have sworn she was there with us during the whole thing but he didn't meet his wife until 3 years ago. It was weird as hell.


Lmao must be a hella of a story.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> People who do not speak English as their first language often struggle with what English speakers consider simple names - a name like Jonathan or John is a foreign name to a Spanish speaker. However, Samuray del Sol is American, is he not? That makes it a little less clear-cut.


Yep, he was born in Chicago and worked the midwest indies before branching out in the US indies, he didn't really start working Mexico regularly until a year or two before WWE.

I don't know where this whole english isn't his native language thing comes from, the worst grasp he's had on the english language was that one really botched promo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> So you're saying your wife knows literally every friend you have that will be upset when you die? If she does you don't know many people.


Lol, i don‘t know many people 

and my wife knows all of them - we are joined at the hip


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/3446080855343105


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/3446080855343105


Tell me that it wasn't you that dive 11 years through Jericho's twitter stream for that. It was spelled both ways, and Eddy might be his pre-wwe spelling.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RiverFenix said:


> Tell me that it wasn't you that dive 11 years through Jericho's twitter stream for that.


It wasn't

Edit- By which I mean it wasn't me who dug it up. Apparently, he did go by Eddy for a bit, fair enough, I'm man enough to take the L on that; point is, even if he didn't, Jericho wouldn't deserve to be demonized over it as Samuray del Sol doesn't


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Talk about being blown out of proportion!


For a second there I thought you were talking about Jericho.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> For a second there I thought you were talking about Jericho.


If that comment were a Pokemon battle, Jericho would need a burn heal for that!


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Its as simple as this abs it has been reported as well. Del Sol was not close with Brodie at all. It was very off that he would make such a tweet and even worse spell his name wrong. Amanda has every right to express some emotion when some guy who was not close to her husband starts name dropping him on Twitter to look good.

from the moment I read the tweet I thought, what the hell? Because it seemed to phony shallow and basically pandering.

frankly he deserves the heat he’s getting.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhetro said:


> Its as simple as this abs it has been reported as well. Del Sol was not close with Brodie at all. It was very off that he would make such a tweet and even worse spell his name wrong. Amanda has every right to express some emotion when some guy who was not close to her husband starts name dropping him on Twitter to look good.
> 
> from the moment I read the tweet I thought, what the hell? Because it seemed to phony shallow and basically pandering.
> 
> frankly he deserves the heat he’s getting.


It's been reported by who they weren't close?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It's been reported by who they weren't close?


According to Bryan Alvarez Jericho said Kalisto was not a friend of Lee. Jericho knows this because he was Brodie Lee's publicist during his time in WWE. Jericho had to clear every call, text, mail, and pigeon post before Lee could read it and respond.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> According to Bryan Alvarez Jericho said Kalisto was not a friend of Lee. Jericho knows this because he was Brodie Lee's publicist during his time in WWE. Jericho had to clear every call, text, mail, and pigeon post before Lee could read it and respond.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

When you’re grieving you have a choice. Get tied up in all this petty crap or remember your loved one in a healthy way. This isn’t healthy.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He made a heartfelt tweet and misspelled the name by accident. He meant no harm by it. I don't see the big deal. He wasn't being disrespectful to Brodie he was showing him love.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Rhetro said:


> Its as simple as this abs it has been reported as well. Del Sol was not close with Brodie at all. It was very off that he would make such a tweet and even worse spell his name wrong. Amanda has every right to express some emotion when some guy who was not close to her husband starts name dropping him on Twitter to look good.
> 
> from the moment I read the tweet I thought, what the hell? Because it seemed to phony shallow and basically pandering.
> 
> frankly he deserves the heat he’s getting.


And the fans weren't close to Brodie either, at least not in real life but his death was sad to us all. He doesn't have to be close to him to show his respects.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Spelling on Twitter is atrocious in general.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> And the fans weren't close to Brodie either, at least not in real life but his death was sad to us all. He doesn't have to be close to him to show his respects.


By that logic, ohhh mighty Pool Newman, brother I prayed for you before my last billiards game! Thank you for your spirit brother!

give me a break


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's been reported by who they weren't close?


Samuray Del Sol Reportedly Received Backstage Heat For Brodie Lee Tweet - Wrestling Inc.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhetro said:


> Samuray Del Sol Reportedly Received Backstage Heat For Brodie Lee Tweet - Wrestling Inc.


Lmao this stupid point has been debunked above. The notion that his wife knows all the people he cared about and cared about him is dumb. Also believing Brodie Lee has clout tokens is laughable.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao this stupid point has been debunked above. The notion that his wife knows all the people he cared about and cared about him is dumb. Also believing Brodie Lee has clout tokens is laughable.


I see, so your notion of of who she and he knew is way more accurate than that?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhetro said:


> I see, so your notion of of who she and he knew is way more accurate than that?


The notion she knows his feelings on the hundreds of people he's meet is laughable. The notion Kalisto needed to mention Brodie (who he's mentioned multiple times since his death) for clout is laughable. 

She was in her feelings, no biggie.


----------

